# Fifa 15



## Buchan01 (Sep 19, 2014)

Anyone else love a good fifa sesh on the X1? Or am I the only loser on here :lol:


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

Your not alone!

I enjoy a few games of ultimate team and have done since UT was first released, slightly playing this less however due to people using same teams with same common players.

And in between im usually playing online seasons getting to D1!

This new fifa however i find is harder to score then previous.


----------



## Buchan01 (Sep 19, 2014)

Yeah I know what you mean mate.
Yeah I just stick to online games as I get a bit tired of doing career mode.
Div7 just now but hopefully I'll eventually reach div1 :lol:


----------



## Buchan01 (Sep 19, 2014)

anyone fancy a game of fifa? currently bored! :wall:


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Add me on Xbox 

PullMyFinger

Always up for a game or co op seasons


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

FIFA? Meh.

Pro Evo 2016 (PES) for the ballers.


----------



## fad460 (Dec 30, 2015)

One of the reasons I bought a PS 4 and totally worth it! :lol:


----------

